# Stats?



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 1, 2006)

Is there a stats page like on the old board? I've not found it yet if so. Most viewed, most posted, etc.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 1, 2006)

At the bottom of the main page there is. I'll look for something else that might roll up more information but I'm not aware of it. If you search vBulletin.com you might find a way to do it. I'm a bit busy right now.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 2, 2006)

Rich,
Apparently this can be done with plugins ("hacks"?) but there is no feature set for it; I gather this from http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/showthread.php?t=207062&highlight=stats
The site mentioned has a stat plugin but it is not exactly what I'd want to see. If we could have say a top 10 or 20 threads, I think that is much more useful and interesting than the top 10 or 20 posters. I did find a plugin via Google that might work. See 
http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=118374


----------

